# Internet Explorer Repair Tool



## yaaara_daaa_tashannn (Aug 5, 2004)

Hi.
Can any1 tell me about the IE repair tool in Windows 98SE, ME and XP.
Read the Microsoft Knowledge base article 236579 and the information in that is really confusing coz i think i've seen IE RT working with Windows 98SE at least. also tell me if it is OS dependant i.e. If i install IE5.5 in 98SE, and if it is available in 98SE, then would it be available with IE5.5 as well??

I found out the following article on some other website which directly contradicts this fact... it is as follows...

************************************

To repair Microsoft Internet Explorer 5.x or 6.x for Windows 95/98/98 SE (Second Edition) and Me:

From the  Start menu, select  Settings, and then choose  Control Panel. The  Control Panel window will appear.

Open the  Add/Remove Programs icon. The  Add/Remove Programs window will appear.

In the lower window, click the  Microsoft Internet Explorer 5.x and Internet Tools option or the  Microsoft Internet Explorer 6.x and Internet Tools option, and then click the  Add/Remove button.

Click the  Repair Internet Explorer option and then click the  OK button.

Click the  Yes button to continue with the repair.

Restart the computer when you are prompted and allow the computer to configure Microsoft Internet Explorer.

Alternate fix to repair Microsoft Internet Explorer 5.x for Windows 98 SE:

From the  Start menu, choose  Run.

In the  Open field, type  rundll32 setupwbv.dll,IE5Maintenance "C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Setup\SETUP.EXE" /g "C:\WINDOWS\IE Uninstall Log.Txt" Note: The command is case-sensitive.

Click the  OK button.

Click the  Repair Internet Explorer option and then click the  OK button.

Click the  Yes button to continue with the repair.

Restart the computer when you are prompted and allow the computer to configure Microsoft Internet Explorer.

*****************************************

Gosh... I'm really confused at this   ... Microsoft contradicts its own software functionality and facts   ... plzzz help and clarify with facts if possible... 

Thanx..


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Aug 6, 2004)

You want to repair Internet Explorer na ..? 

Try reinstalling it from Digit's CD .. The latest version is IE 6SP1..The installation will take care of whatever thing that is corrupt ...


----------



## yaaara_daaa_tashannn (Aug 9, 2004)

*The problem's really not this...*

Well... Thanx for the reply but my prob is really not this... all i want to know is that on what OS and using which IE version can v really repair IE. its not concerned with the versions as i can repair IE with IE6... but wat was confusing was the microsoft articles and the information that i had... the microsoft article said that i can't repair IE above Win 98... since as per Microsoft article it was only available for Win 95, 98 and NT. but i also found this option under Win 98SE and XP...


----------

